# Exterior hose bib elevation



## vusua4me (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm leaving in Alaberta and looking for code/standard regarding to the exterior hose bib elevation. 
What's the maximun and minimum elevation of the hose bib to the finished grade ?

thank you for your help.

Cheer

Ed


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

The sharks are swarming:whistling2:


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Hire a plumber!!!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Because it's in Alberta and can be very cold, it must be put in the foundation wall and then filled with spray foam


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Man your lucky this is the kinder and gentler PZ.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

